# The Pros and Cons of Being a Writer



## Spider (Apr 1, 2014)

I recently found an article that delves into the pros and cons of being a writer, which you can find here. 

It's a fantastic read.


----------



## CupofJoe (Apr 1, 2014)

Spider....
Maybe it's just me, but I can't find a link...


----------



## Ireth (Apr 1, 2014)

April Fools?


----------



## Penpilot (Apr 1, 2014)

To access the link, you have to set your browser to view source code for the page. If you don't know how to do this google it up. Hell just google it up anyway. Follow the first wiki link you find in the google search. Once you've read the first 50 articles on said wiki, the pros and cons will be revealed to you.


----------



## Devor (Apr 1, 2014)

I read the article.  There's a lot of good points but I've seen most of them before.  But I really liked her sixth point, I thought it was a cool way of putting into words something we all kind of know.


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Apr 2, 2014)

Penpilot said:


> To access the link, you have to set your browser to view source code for the page. If you don't know how to do this google it up. Hell just google it up anyway. Follow the first wiki link you find in the google search. Once you've read the first 50 articles on said wiki, the pros and cons will be revealed to you.


Sounds too much like work...


----------

